# Help with guitar pro 6



## SjPedro (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone. Recently I have been messing around with guitar pro 6 but i am having a bit of a problem. 
How do I transpose a song from a standard 6 string to a 7?
I knew how to do it in guitar pro 5 but i have no clue on how to do it in guitar pro 6

any ideas? 

thanks!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 1, 2010)

You cant change the number of strings in an existing track. You have to create a new guitar track with 7 strings.


----------



## SjPedro (Nov 1, 2010)

huh...that sucks....i used to do it in guitar pro 5 without resorting to that


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 1, 2010)

I wrote all my 8 string stuff in GP5 with the 7 string staff tuned down. After getting GP6, it kinda sucked not being able to change it, but its something I've learned to look past. Then again, I'm extremely easy to please


----------



## SjPedro (Nov 1, 2010)

lol i am one of the translators for guitar pro 6, so I'll talk to the developing team and suggest to get an option to do just that...morph a 6 string into a 7 inside an existing track


----------



## Dyingsea (Nov 1, 2010)

There's a 6? I'm still using 4!


----------



## SjPedro (Nov 2, 2010)

yes there is a 6!  
With great sound banks on it too. Some of the stuff there sounds very realistic 
You should check it out


----------

